# No trolls needed



## Jay81 (Mar 22, 2021)

Just gonna leave this gem here. 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/1941-schwi...-trolls-needed/254779641460?campid=5335809022


----------



## Lonestar (Mar 22, 2021)

Wow...dudes got issues...


----------



## The Carolina Rambler (Mar 22, 2021)

Jay81 said:


> Just gonna leave this gem here.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/1941-schwi...-trolls-needed/254779641460?campid=5335809022



People like this fellow, I'm not convinced he knows how to speak English.  I was talking with someone of a similar sort on ebay recently, and he talked the same way.  I wonder if he's a foreigner, but I doubt it, just needs to repeat second grade perhaps.


----------



## BFGforme (Mar 22, 2021)

Definitely not original paint nor "sceem" guys an idiot for sure!


----------



## Maskadeo (Mar 22, 2021)

He’s listed this a few years ago. Apparently people pointed out a few things about the bike he didn’t appreciate and became trolls!


----------



## tacochris (Mar 22, 2021)

I have a friend who used to use the drug Ambien alot at night before bed and God help you if he got on social media after taking it.....He would make posts that sounded alot like this and we would delete them the next day.  Incoherent ramblings of what sounds like a a flea market seller.


----------



## tim elder (Mar 22, 2021)

*Sooooooooooo, the bike comes with trolls?  Is that why none are needed?*


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Mar 22, 2021)

Wow. It's the trolls fault he has no idea what he's talking about. That's what I got from the description....


----------



## kostnerave (Mar 22, 2021)

I'm trying to figure out what finger he's pointing! Yikes!!!


----------



## catfish (Mar 22, 2021)

owned for 35 years,its complete prewar fat tire bike,needs complete restoration,tires hold air but for how long,not sure original paint but exact scheem,has a prewar speedometer,i thought of selling it for 300,stewart warner,perfect condition,pic does bad look,has 30s push horn,i think ..forgot name,its worth 200,man in riedsville here in carolina restores old bikes,was sending then lost job om march 9 this year,,someone put troxel 50s seat on it,i think i found original one,u decide    trolls are out here,say chain guard is not proper,however,like motorcycles iv dealt in,when years run over,they dont throw parts away,they put 1940 on 1941 bikes,like motorcycles.....like a guy called century,who trolls is,ARE THE WORST PEOPLE ON EBAY ,BICYCLE KNOW IT ALLS ARE SERIOUSLY THE MOST DISGUSTING PEOPLE I HAVE DEALT WITH IN 20 YEARS !!!!!!!!.....will consider trades...hey TROLLS !!! CRANK ON THIS ,HE POINTS lolllll


----------



## John G04 (Mar 22, 2021)

No trolls needed because the seller is the troll


----------



## Whitey1736 (Mar 22, 2021)

Ha but the dude has managed 100% positive feedback with over 2500 transactions.


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 22, 2021)

Whitey1736 said:


> Ha but the dude has managed 100% positive feedback with over 2500 transactions.




Yah, but how many of those were from sellers, not buyers?


----------



## phantom (Mar 22, 2021)

tacochris said:


> I have a friend who used to use the drug Ambien alot at night before bed and God help you if he got on social media after taking it.....He would make posts that sounded alot like this and we would delete them the next day.  Incoherent ramblings of what sounds like a a flea market seller.



Your friend needed more than Ambien then. I take 10mg Ambien every night for the past 15 years. If I am not in bed within five minutes I will be sleeping where ever I happen to fall down.


----------



## tacochris (Mar 22, 2021)

phantom said:


> Your friend needed more than Ambien then. I take 10mg Ambien every night for the past 15 years. If I am not in bed within five minutes I will be sleeping where ever I happen to fall down.



He is a fairly over-weight fella so he kinda went out like a match burning out.  Most of his posts would be incoherent rambling that was horribly mispelled and usually trailed off into nothing....haha. Most times he didnt remember making the post...


----------



## ricobike (Mar 22, 2021)

My brain is translating this to "no buyers wanted".


----------



## Dizzle Problems (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## Jay81 (Jul 22, 2021)

Now the trolls are attacking lol. Says he raised the price "due to i dont wanna fnkn sell price" but it's $200 less than before??
New listing with revised description:

owned for 35 years,its complete prewar fat tire bike,needs complete restoration,tires hold air but for how long,not sure original paint but exact scheem,has a prewar speedometer ,i was attacked again by bike trolls,had 2240 views and 9 watchers till attack today...............may ship..............you get this original item from bike store to listing all bikes,i have to raise price due to i dont wanna fnkn sell price lol  i just sold a 1935 indian parts dealer book for 465.00 ,it sold like everythimng i dont wanna sell for 21 years

https://www.ebay.com/itm/254954627711?campid=5335809022


----------



## Oilit (Jul 22, 2021)

Jay81 said:


> Now the trolls are attacking lol. Says he raised the price "due to i dont wanna fnkn sell price" but it's $200 less than before??
> New listing with revised description:
> 
> owned for 35 years,its complete prewar fat tire bike,needs complete restoration,tires hold air but for how long,not sure original paint but exact scheem,has a prewar speedometer ,i was attacked again by bike trolls,had 2240 views and 9 watchers till attack today...............may ship..............you get this original item from bike store to listing all bikes,i have to raise price due to i dont wanna fnkn sell price lol  i just sold a 1935 indian parts dealer book for 465.00 ,it sold like everythimng i dont wanna sell for 21 years
> ...



And still the same four small, blurry pictures of the bike, but now he's added some random pages from a 1941 Schwinn catalog, none showing the bike he's trying to sell. Yadkinville is not too far from me, maybe when he comes down to a reasonable price, after 5 years or so, I'll go look at the bike.


----------



## Boris (Jul 22, 2021)

Jay81 said:


> Now the trolls are attacking



In early 2020 things got bad, and it seems like they're just getting worse and worse.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 23, 2021)

I'm thinking 7th grade must have been a real struggle and by 8th grade he said screw it!


----------



## BFGforme (Jul 23, 2021)

Everyone send him a message, he loves them!!!


----------

